

The “C” in VC Doesn’t Stand for Corporation – But Maybe it Should - robbiea
http://technori.com/2012/10/2647-the-c-in-vc-doesnt-stand-for-corporation-but-maybe-it-should/

======
davestheraves
It's a much easier decision in the UK. You incorporate.

